# Deleting OP with certain information



## oremus91 (May 29, 2012)

I have a lot of threads that contain my email and ebay username. In attempts to break ties between different realms of the internet I would like to have my FS/FT posts scrubbed if they contain "censored" or "censored" if that is possible.. and then this thread too, haha.


----------



## djpharoah (May 29, 2012)

Select your least favorite moderator and pm them this request


----------



## oremus91 (May 29, 2012)

Not to be a total kiss arse but I really don't dislike any of you. It's really a low priority request, but it would be fantastic if someone could get around to it when they had a spare moment.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 29, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> Select your least favorite moderator and pm them this request





Smells like ban...


----------



## USMarine75 (May 29, 2012)

RANDOM.ORG - True Random Number Service

^ Use a random number generator... at least that way whoever you get banned by, I mean, whoever helps you, won't feel like you unfairly singled them out.  

tl;dr Good luck and see you in a week...


----------



## oremus91 (May 29, 2012)

If I could do it myself I would :<


----------



## djpharoah (May 29, 2012)

Done - just deleted those old threads since it's a lot easier than going in and removing the one word. Your latest thread however no has no references and you don't have any iTrader on here either.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 29, 2012)

SOOOOOOOOOO tempting to put your email and ebay username in my sig, just because you were actually dumb enough to start another thread with the information that you don't want out there in the OP.


----------



## oremus91 (May 29, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> Done - just deleted those old threads since it's a lot easier than going in and removing the one word. Your latest thread however no has no references and you don't have any iTrader on here either.



Thanks.



highlordmugfug said:


> SOOOOOOOOOO tempting to put your email and ebay username in my sig, just because you were actually dumb enough to start another thread with the information that you don't want out there in the OP.



Well adding key words makes all the threads available via search and it's just easier that way, I didn't really think anyone here would be that rude.


----------

